# smtp exited on signal 11



## nonsequitir (May 12, 2014)

Hi there, I honestly can't figure this one out.  I'm running a fully patched version of FreeBSD 10 and it has been running really well for a long time.  Unfortunately, I've been receiving "exit 11's on SMTP and SMTPD" since I did an upgrade to Postfix and Cyrus-SASL a week ago.  

There's no core dump, everything seems to be working just fine.  Is it safe to ignore?  Is there anything I might look at to help me figure it out?

Example of the log:

```
May 12 11:07:49 rivendell kernel: pid 73185 (smtp), uid 125: exited on signal 11
May 12 11:16:48 rivendell kernel: pid 73217 (smtp), uid 125: exited on signal 11
May 12 11:26:47 rivendell kernel: pid 73258 (smtp), uid 125: exited on signal 11
```
Latest Postfix port, 2.11.1, running x64 on a PowerEdge 1950, 16GB FB-RAM (which checks out just fine on an intensive test).


Thanks! Stephen.


----------

